# Diesel Diesel Shorty Cigar Review - Diesel Shorty not as good as its kin



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The Diesel Shorty is a good looking cigar and the double bands that surround the cigar give sort of a rustic look. I used a punch for this cigar a...

Read the full review here: Diesel Diesel Shorty Cigar Review - Diesel Shorty not as good as its kin


----------

